# My 10wk old is skinny to me



## ShepherdLuver25 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 10 week old male GSD puppy. I think hes skinny for his age. He only weighs about 8- 10lbs at 10 wks and he doesnt eat much. Ive had him to the vet and they say hes healthy. Hes been wormed and has his shots. Hes a long hair shepherd so you cant really tell by looking at him but I can feel his ribs and hip bones and I just think hes small for a 10 wk old shepherd. Any opinions?


----------



## whisperwill (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm no expert but he looks fine to me. My 9 week old girl is only around 9 lbs. Granted, she was the "runt" so I expect her to be a little small for now.


----------



## ShepherdLuver25 (Jul 27, 2011)

My puppy wasnt the run of the litter. The whole litter were on the smaller size.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

What are you feeding your puppy? How many times per day and how much at each feeding?


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Well how long have you owned the puppy? He could just be in shock or nervous of his new surroundings, or he could just not like his food. You should be feeding him 3-4 times a day as a puppy, from what I've been told.

Hope everything works out!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If the whole litter is small then it's simply genetics, nothing you can do about that. How big are the parents?

He looks fine to me, you SHOULD be able to feel some bones. Otherwise your puppy is obese and your going to have bigger problems to worry about such as joint problems, heart problems, higher risk of diabetes, breathing problems, along with other thing. Your puppy is best off being kept LEAN and HEALTHY. Your dog probably wont carry weight/muscle until he's 2-3 years old. And even after that, you should be able to feel some ribs.


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so glad reading these comments even though I am just butting in...

I have a 9 week old GSD pup who is supposed to eat 3 cups of RC german shepherd junior food a day, but she probably goes with 2 - 2half cups a day.

my vet said she was underweight but not majorly underweight.

@6 weeks she was 3kg, i am unsure at 7 weeks, but 8 weeks was 4.15kg, and now shes 5.3kg.

is this healthy? how much weight should a puppy be putting on each week?

i am going to weigh her again on monday and see what she will be at 10 weeks.

i can feel lots of ribs on my pup! i cant feel the spin and the hip bones arent as obvious as the ribs, but i thought puppies are supposed to be just a little bit filled out than mine. she has a belly, and thats it!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

All GSDs aren't the same size. You might just have one that is on the smaller end of the scale. Go by what the vet says.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*10 week old GSD puppy weight*

when we picked Judah up at 8 weeks, he weighed 9 lbs. He seemed a little skinny to me but the breeder said he was the runt of the liter. He is now a week shy of 15 months and weighs 82 lbs. and is 30.5" at the withers. People comment that he is thin but for his height I'd rather he be thin. He eats 5 cups of food per day. He is healthy and his vet has no worries about him being a little thin.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

pups develop at different rates. He could be a beast some day. My friend purchased his dog the same time I did mine. My boy was 15 lbs at 8 weeks and his was 9 lbs. Today my boy is 6 months old and still less than 50 lbs and his is over 60 lbs. 10 weeks old is to early to tell.


----------



## Teresajane91 (Aug 25, 2021)

ShepherdLuver25 said:


> I have a 10 week old male GSD puppy. I think hes skinny for his age. He only weighs about 8- 10lbs at 10 wks and he doesnt eat much. Ive had him to the vet and they say hes healthy. Hes been wormed and has his shots. Hes a long hair shepherd so you cant really tell by looking at him but I can feel his ribs and hip bones and I just think hes small for a 10 wk old shepherd. Any opinions?


I have a black German Shepard puppy who is 9 weeks and looks skinny she has had her 1st injection wormed and flead but doesn’t look normal jut so skinny


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Teresajane91 said:


> I have a black German Shepard puppy who is 9 weeks and looks skinny she has had her 1st injection wormed and flead but doesn’t look normal jut so skinny





Teresajane91 said:


> I have a black German Shepard puppy who is 9 weeks and looks skinny she has had her 1st injection wormed and flead but doesn’t look normal jut so skinny


@Teresajane91 this thread is 10 years old (and there are tons like it)
Perhaps start your own thread and include pictures


----------



## Teresajane91 (Aug 25, 2021)

WNGD said:


> @Teresajane91 this thread is 10 years old (and there are tons like it)
> Perhaps start your own thread and include pictures


Ok sorry


----------

